# Help on hand feeding baby budgies!?



## Rnehme (Apr 26, 2021)

Hello, can someone please advise me on what to do, my female budgie had babies 2 weeks ago and as I was cleaning the cage today, she flew away and I'm concerned about the babies. How can I hand feed them and what do I feed them? Any help is appreciated thank you


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Rnehme said:


> Hello, can someone please advise me on what to do, my female budgie had babies 2 weeks ago and as I was cleaning the cage today, she flew away and I'm concerned about the babies. How can I hand feed them and what do I feed them? Any help is appreciated thank you


Since you do not have any experience it would be best to contact an avian vet immediately or if you know a breeder they may be willing to help. Where is the father bird? Please take a look at this guide Budgie Hand Feeding And Weaning Guide


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How did the bird fly away?
Was it in an aviary rather than in an individual breeding cage?
The nest box should have a concave bottom and be attached to an individual breeding cage.
Is the father still in the cage with the babies? He should be feeding them in the mother's absence although you will likely need to give them supplemental feedings.
What experience do you have with regard to budgies in general and breeding budgies specifically?*


----------

